# March 1st weekend gathering - PLEASE READ



## dutchman (Jan 27, 2008)

The original thread has gotten really long. Too long for us to do much planning there. I'll start a sign up sheet here to keep track of who's bringing what.

The event will be held on Saturday, March 1, 2008 at the hunting camp of Priveye. See this thread for more detail as to how to get there. Look around post 87 for the map. It's in there somewhere.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=165947

If you can't or won't cook, fine. You can bring ice, firewood, soft drinks, bottled water, paper plates, plastic cups, paper bowls, plastic eating utensils, paper towels and other stuff that ain't gotta be cooked.

Note: If you're bringing your own cooking arrangement, please bring your own charcoal as well, if that's what you aim to cook with. I'm bringing enough for the stuff I am cooking and don't know that I'll have extra. So, plan accordingly. Thanks.

Here's the list. As you post, I'll add to it here by editing the list. Please sign up here even if you said you'd bring something in the other thread. I don't want to wade through 11 pages of stuff to pick out who's doing what.


Appetizers
Stuffed mushroom caps with crabmeat - StriperAddict
Venison Jerky - Jake Allen
Fruit - Jake Allen

Main dishes
Somewhere around 20 lbs of BBQ - Muddyfoots
Hot dogs for the kiddies - Tbug
Deer Sausage - Tomboy Boots
Deer Sausage - Bam Bam
Deer Sausage - Nicodemus
Deer Sausage - TrophyHunterNGA
Wild hawg or deer sausage - Auchumpkee Creek Assassin
One African pot full of "Jambalaya " complete with "Ocean Roaches", "Mudbugs" or both - Choctawlb
One Dutch Oven with "Cornish Hens and Rice" - Choctawlb
Large pot of my chili - Nicodemus
Priveye's cedar plank catfish - Priveye

Side items
Suicide potatoes - Dutchman
Creek Bank Taters ( home fries with cajun shake) - Feral One - ???
Somewhere around 20 lbs of stew - Muddyfoots
Tater salad - Tbug
Potato salad - Southwoodshunter
Cowboy Beans - Tomboy Boots
Jalapeno Coleslaw - Auchumpkee Creek Assassin
Vegetable ( Greens or peas) - Southwoodshunter

Deserts
Peach cobbler - Dutchman
Blueberry cobbler - Dutchman
Peach Cobbler - Auchumpkee Creek Assassin
Smores fixins - Tbug
Hopefuly, some Amish Friendship Bread (sweetcake) - Nicodemus
Pecan Pies (one Southern, one not so Southern) - TBug
Pecan Pie - Southwoodshunter

Bread
White Bread - Her1911
French Bread - Her1911
Sourdough Bread - Her1911
Buttermilk Biscuits - Tomboy Boots
BBQ Bread - Red Man

Drinks
Drinks - Tbug
Sweet Tea - Tomboy Boots 
Sweet Tea - TrophyHunterNGA
Bottled Water - Southwoodshunter
Bottled Water - Jake Allen
 A couple of big coolers full of drinks (Sodas & Gatorade) - DRB1313

Miscellaneous Needed Items 
Firewood - Her1911
Firewood - Nicodemus
Ice - Tbug
2 ice chests full of ice - Auchumpkee Creek Assassin
Ice - Feral One - ???
Ice - Southwoodshunter
Ice - Jake Allen
Plates - Bam Bam
Plates - Southwoodshunter
Spoons - Bam Bam
Forks - Bam Bam
Utensils - Southwoodshunter
Bowls - Red Man
One dutch oven open for suggestions, or if someone needs an extra - Choctawlb
Napkins - Southwoodshunter
Grill - StriperAddict
2 or 3 dozen fresh brown eggs - Jake Allen
Stuff for sandwiches - Jake Allen
5 or 6 big tables - DRB1313



38 or 39 members and guests  have stated they're coming (per the count in this thread). I have now lost count on the exact number, but it seems to be getting smaller by the day.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 27, 2008)

Somewhere around 20 lbs of stew.

Somewhere around 20 lbs of BBQ.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 27, 2008)

T-Bug and family

Tater salad
Drinks/ice
Hot dogs for the kiddies
Smores fixins
Anything else I can think of


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 27, 2008)

Nic and Nathan
White Bread
French Bread
Sourdough Bread
Firewood


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2008)

Buttermilk biscuits X at least 2 depending on how many dutch ovens are available...
Deer sausage (hoping some others will bring some too cause no way can I bring enough for ALL these woody-ites!
Cowboy Beans
Sweet Tea
Firewood
And I'm sure I'll add to this list before its over


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 28, 2008)

plates spoons forks some deer sausage. how many people we looking at coming to this thing


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 28, 2008)

One African pot full of "Jambalaya "  complete with "Ocean Roaches", "Mudbugs" or both.
One Dutch Oven with "Cornish Hens and Rice"
One dutch oven open for suggestions, or if someone needs an extra.
Ken


----------



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> One African pot full of "Jambalaya "  complete with "Ocean Roaches", "Mudbugs" or both.
> One Dutch Oven with "Cornish Hens and Rice"
> One dutch oven open for suggestions, or if someone needs an extra.
> Ken



Gotta ask, Ken, is your "spare" dutch oven a bread oven or a meat oven?


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 28, 2008)

Dutch,
It'll do either one just fine. I have a 10" and a 12" . If you get a chance pick up a extra package of them "Dutch Oven Parchman liners", I can't find em down here. Them are the thing.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2008)

Large pot of my chili.
Deer sausage.
Hopefuly, some Amish Friendship Bread (sweetcake)
Firewood.
Extra dutch oven, for buttermilk biscuits!!

Whatever else ya`ll need me to bring.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 28, 2008)

priveye's cedar plank catfish is what i will bring.


----------



## deedly (Jan 28, 2008)

guitar, a couple of folding tables, a few folding chairs, Ice, I can bring some drop cords and clamp lights if needed, paper towels, coffee perculator and fixins, plunder for the trade blanket although I don't know exactly what plunder,, and probably my hunting buddy.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> Dutch,
> It'll do either one just fine. I have a 10" and a 12" . If you get a chance pick up a extra package of them "Dutch Oven Parchman liners", I can't find em down here. Them are the thing.
> Ken



Bread ovens are shallow compared to meat ovens. They bake stuff much better (the bread ovens, that is).

I'll get the liners.


----------



## Red Man (Jan 29, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> One African pot full of "Jambalaya "  complete with "Ocean Roaches", "Mudbugs" or both.
> One Dutch Oven with "Cornish Hens and Rice"
> One dutch oven open for suggestions, or if someone needs an extra.
> Ken



I'm going in with Choctawlb on this. I have the ocean roaches and mudbugs covered.

Bowls for all of that chili and stew.
have a couple other things in the works will get back with you on them.


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 29, 2008)

Dutch,
My ovens are shallow , not deep dish, so I guess they are bread ovens.
Ken


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 29, 2008)

jalapeno coleslaw, peach cobbler, and some wild hawg/or deer sausage and 2 ice chests full of ice


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyway we could set up a tent  on Thursday before the event. Redman and I have to work that Friday, and were gonna just leave work , go straight there , and camp Friday night, and most likely Saturday night as well. The camp site ain't but like 10 miles from work. Don't like to set the "Redneck Hilton" up in the dark, have problems putting the heater pipes together when I can't see.  
Ken


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me Ken.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 29, 2008)

Good and organized menu dutch.Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 29, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll be cookin the BBQ and stew, here, that Friday.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 29, 2008)

i can drive over Fri. as well.....But will only camp on sat night


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I'll drive to Ellaville on Friday so I can "help" Muddy.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 29, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I think I'll drive to Ellaville on Friday so I can "help" Muddy.



You're brave...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 29, 2008)

me, angie and ethan will be there on saturday and i will bring my double fryer and whip up some creek bank taters ( home fries with cajun shake) we got's to have some spuds !!!! i can bring a cooler of ice as well. let me know if we need something else , but count us in !!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2008)

If y'all ain't got no problem with a fat boy showing up, count me and the wife in. 

We'll bring a big pan of Pasta Salad, a big pan of Baked Beans, and 'nanner puddin' for desert.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 30, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> If y'all ain't got no problem with a fat boy showing up, count me and the wife in.
> 
> We'll bring a big pan of Pasta Salad, a big pan of Baked Beans, and 'nanner puddin' for desert.



The day is lost...


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 30, 2008)

Dutch,
If you're coming to Ellaville, you're gonna be in my neck of the woods, ain't but 15 miles to Montezuma.
Ken


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

choctawlb said:


> Dutch,
> If you're coming to Ellaville, you're gonna be in my neck of the woods, ain't but 15 miles to Montezuma.
> Ken



I was kiddin' him. But, he's sitting down there thinking I couldn't find him. He's wrong.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> The day is lost...


Yeah, sorry to blow it all out the water like that.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I was kiddin' him. But, he's sitting down there thinking I couldn't find him. He's wrong.



Chicken....

Ken, I just realized you were from Montezuma.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 30, 2008)

Put me down for two pecan pies also.  One Kentucky and one regular "Southern".


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Chicken....



You got a bunk?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> You got a bunk?



I'll get back to ya....


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I'll get back to ya....



I'm just teasing you. Don't you go and ask HER.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I'm just teasing you. Don't you go and ask HER.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 30, 2008)

Dutch So far I have a head count of 35 members and their families.Can you put a little tally in the bottom of your menu post please.

Thanks 

-Jonathon


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

priveye said:


> Dutch So far I have a head count of 35 members and their families.Can you put a little tally in the bottom of your menu post please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Jonathon



Hmmmm. Not that many have signed up to bring anything.

I'll add the count.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Hmmmm. Not that many have signed up to bring anything.
> 
> I'll add the count.




I`ll bring a few extra possums for the pot!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring a few extra possums for the pot!!



Sounds good. If I can find a road killed skunk before then, i'll bring him, too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 30, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring a few extra possums for the pot!!



Remember them crows I told you about?



dutchman said:


> Sounds good. If I can find a road killed skunk before then, i'll bring him, too.



Shouldn't be a problem to scrape one up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Muddy, crow wing and tail feathers make good trade loot.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 30, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Hey Muddy, crow wing and tail feathers make good trade loot.



....and meat for the pot.

I'll see what I can do...


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Hey Muddy, crow wing and tail feathers make good trade loot.



In the right company, anyhow!

I'll get to work on that skunk. Reckon' what I could get for a brain tanned skunk hide?


----------



## secondseason (Jan 30, 2008)

Satchmo and I are going to do our dead level best to be there.  I was kinda laying low about what to bring until I saw what everyone else was bringing.  

We also have an idea on a door prize to throw in there as well.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 31, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I'll get to work on that skunk. Reckon' what I could get for a brain tanned skunk hide?



no idea but I want to stand far away and watch ya do it ....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 31, 2008)

Do I need to get a roll of those raffle tickets from staples to do the door prizes?


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 31, 2008)

Priveye,
I gotta work this weekend, but if you're gonna go up next weekend let me know and I'll try and meet ya there and see if'n we can't work on the firewood issue, and check out the spot as well. I'll throw in a "Fire Iron Set " for one of the Door prizes as well for the gathering. Can't let Nick get one over on me.
Ken


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, who else is coming?


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya,ll gonna be cooking up any dilla on a half shell?


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 3, 2008)

Gene, I have ya RK-Skunk staked out down here. I'll show him to ya and you can go from there. I am going the other way...... 
Me and The Mrs. will be there sometime Friday or Saturday if not both. Depends on when her surgery is. It's not far from the house so we can grabb some sweet tea or some deer sausage on our way down. Tim


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2008)

Let`s get a count on whos comin`. 

The Redhead, Klem, and myself.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 5, 2008)

The Mrs.THNGA, CountryGuy2010, The Lucky Charm and Myself.
My 4 + Nic's 3 = 7 so far


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 6, 2008)

#8..........i will be there for sure, looking forward to it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

+2=10


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 6, 2008)

+ 2.5 = 12.5 ....... I ain't goin' near that next number I get enough bad luck .....


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 6, 2008)

me + 1=17


----------



## deedly (Feb 6, 2008)

I will attend, plus a friend  17 + 2 =  19


----------



## Jranger (Feb 6, 2008)

My son and I will be there (Providing he doesn't get into trouble at school). Ambassadeer will be with us as well...
+3 for the list...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Attending*

my son & I = 21  .......

Gee, I always wanted to be 21 again...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 6, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Uhhh, that's 24



WEll, he wuz typing at the same time as I was.... & he beat me to it... yeah... that's my story & I'm sticking to it..


So that will be 24....

Also I will be bringing
Potato salad
Bottled water
Pecan pie
Vegetable ( Greens or peas) 
Ice
Napkins, plates, utensils


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 6, 2008)

Myself + 2+land owner=28


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I really want to come to this.  I just started reading this and love the idea.  Count me plus a friend. +2 = 30.  I will bring some good times, thats about all I can think of right now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Kid friendly*

Is this a kid friendly event? My youngest one ( 8 ) will probably want to come. If so count on two more. I will post what I can bring later.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2008)

Well put 4 Turtlebugs down and I ain't gonna total that up because I ain't exactly sure I can add correctly. 
+4


----------



## deedly (Feb 6, 2008)

36 total


----------



## potsticker (Feb 6, 2008)

Just seeing turtle and nic. would make my year.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

potsticker said:


> Just seeing turtle and nic. would make my year.



That mean you're coming?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 6, 2008)

I need to know how many are camping also.The number of tents will determines which field we have our shindig in.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2008)

*tents*

I will be camping


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm planning on being there. Solo. That makes 37 if the last number I saw above is correct.

For you folks who say you're coming, but have yet to sign up to bring something to the party, we're still waiting...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2008)

potsticker said:


> Just seeing turtle and nic. would make my year.



You love letdowns and have no ambition in life do you?



Thanks, but I couldn't resist. 

Sorry........


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

Dutch, you have a PM


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> Dutch, you have a PM




Priveye, you have a PM.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't get a PM...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS, You have a PM.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> MUDDYFOOTS, You have a PM.......



......again,


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> Dutch, you have a
> PM



Returned



MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I didn't get a PM...



Oh yes you did.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> MUDDYFOOTS, You have a PM.......



turtlebug, you have a PM


realli !


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2008)

Somebody needs to bring some Clairol for one of the door prizes. Maybe a certain someone could win them some new hair color...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Somebody needs to bring some Clairol for one of the door prizes. Maybe a certain someone could win them some new hair color...





As well as some Rogaine......

Couldn't help it...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> As well as some Rogaine......
> 
> Couldn't help it...



I wouldn't use the stuff if I won it!

I noticed you never took your cap off down at Chehaw the other weekend. Maybe you need it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2008)

*fixins*

I can bring :
Cole slaw 
BBQ Bread
Boiled peanuts or fresh pork skins ( tbd ) for pre dinner snakin'


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I wouldn't use the stuff if I won it!
> 
> I noticed you never took your cap off down at Chehaw the other weekend. Maybe you need it?



Not quite..Got about a pound shaved off yesterday.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I got a gas grill coming for any extra help with cooking, plus I'm bringing stuffed mushroom caps with crabmeat...  a fine grill item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!

The grill has a side burner for anyone who needs it, too.

So me makes 37, if the count is reasonably accurate


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 6, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> Ok, I got a gas grill coming for any extra help with cooking, plus I'm bringing stuffed mushroom caps with crabmeat...  a fine grill item
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think tha's 38....but who's counting...


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 6, 2008)

priveye i'm trying to work it out. if i can i'll be down and camp both nights.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 6, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Somebody needs to bring some Clairol for one of the door prizes. Maybe a certain someone could win them some new hair color...



I'll have you know that right now, as of the rinsing at 5:56 pm actually, I have the most attractive shade of the brassiest golden blonde with just a slight hint of a strawberry-esque tone with multi-dimensional highlights casting the illusion of a summer spent in California, head full of shiny hair you've ever seen in your life!!! 


Yeah, I got an appointment with my hairdresser next week...............


----------



## Red Man (Feb 6, 2008)

Chactaw and myself are planning on getting there Friday night after work. So thats 2 more. not sure if he is bringing anyone with him. 

If i'm reading this right that should bring the total to 40


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I'll have you know that right now, as of the rinsing at 5:56 pm actually, I have the most attractive shade of the brassiest golden blonde with just a slight hint of a strawberry-esque tone with multi-dimensional highlights casting the illusion of a summer spent in California, head full of shiny hair you've ever seen in your life!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got an appointment with my hairdresser next week...............



Dutch, put me down for bringing camera and video cam as well


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey T-Bug, The Redhead is a hairdresser, you know. Can`t you look at my well groomed hair, beard, and mustache,  and tell???


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2008)

41
I may not make it for dinner on Saturday, but looking forward to the afternoon and camping. (small tent).
I will bring:
Venison Jerky
2 or 3 dozen fresh brown eggs
bottled water and ice
fruit and stuff for sandwiches
j


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Regrets*

I was looking forward to this gathering. I found out today that my mother will be requiring surgery to hopefully help her regain her voice after throat cancer complications. My mom and dad will be coming to stay with us the weekend of the campout so she can go to a throat specialist on Monday.
I hope ya'll have a blast and will catch you on the next outing.
Nswells


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 7, 2008)

hope your mom does well.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 7, 2008)

recurve36 said:


> hope your mom does well.



Ditto....


----------



## Red Man (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like my source for the mudbugs has fallen through. He want have any this summer. 

Dutch put me down for the BBQ Bread that nswells was going to bring.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 7, 2008)

Red Man said:


> looks like my source for the mudbugs has fallen through. He want have any this summer.
> 
> Dutch put me down for the BBQ Bread that nswells was going to bring.



It's a short ride to Lusiana.... Leave at daylight, on Thursday, and be back by 10 ish Thursday night.


----------



## Red Man (Feb 7, 2008)

I did look at getting some of them Lusiana bugs     but they want to much for the plane ticket.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 7, 2008)

priveye said:


> priveye's cedar plank catfish is what i will bring.



I just saw on tv today a recipie for cedar plank salmon and it looked great.  Looking forward to your catfish creation


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Feb 7, 2008)

well guys and gals wish I could bring the wife and myself but I am deployed and wont be back in time for this gathering.  Hope you all have a blast


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you for your service and come home safe!


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you and God's speed on your safe return.
Ken


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 9, 2008)

priveye said:


> I need to know how many are camping also.The number of tents will determines which field we have our shindig in.



we're gonna try and bring our camper on a trailer


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 9, 2008)

Last number I saw was 41.

The wife and I will make 43.

We're bringing pasta salad, baked beans, and 'nanner pudding.

Oh, and a .22 Single Six to give the kids something to shoot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Last number I saw was 41.
> 
> The wife and I will make 43.
> 
> ...




I hereby volunteer my time, services, and weapons, to guard that nanner puddin`. I`ll keep it safe, trust me.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 9, 2008)

Nic I'll Be Your Backup.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 11, 2008)

I need to know who is coming in on friday the 29th to camp?So that I can make sure i am there when you get there.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 11, 2008)

We may come down to visit with everyone but we will not be staying the night. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Tim


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 11, 2008)

It'll be 9 ish, Saturday mornin, for me....


----------



## Red Man (Feb 11, 2008)

choctawlb  and I are planning on coming in after work on Friday night should be there around 7:30 or 8:00.

Need to know if we can get in on Wed. or Thur. to set up the Hotel Hilton.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> I hereby volunteer my time, services, and weapons, to guard that nanner puddin`. I`ll keep it safe, trust me.



Nic, since your reputation preceeds you quite well, I can vouch for the safety of the puddin` 
Any other guardian would've faced off with a striper fisherman with a voracious appetite


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ttt*

This is looking better n' better everyday...  



dutchman said:


> The event will be held on Saturday, March 1, 2008 at the hunting camp of Priveye. See this thread for more detail as to how to get there. Look around post 87 for the map. It's in there somewhere.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=165947
> 
> ...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 12, 2008)

Red Man said:


> choctawlb  and I are planning on coming in after work on Friday night should be there around 7:30 or 8:00.
> 
> Need to know if we can get in on Wed. or Thur. to set up the Hotel Hilton.



I will be bobcat/yote hunting fri morning so I will be there already.Gimme a call about the hilton.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 12, 2008)

priveye said:


> I will be bobcat/yote hunting fri morning so I will be there already.Gimme a call about the hilton.



Need any help??  Tim


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Priveye, My plans are to come and camp Fri. and Sat night.
I have 5 or 6 big tables I can bring.  I'll also bring a couple of big coolers full of drinks (Sodas & Gatorade).
I will look around and see what else I have that might be helpful.
This is going to be a Blast.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 13, 2008)

me , angie and ethan will be there but for saturday only !!! i wish we could camp but i had to take vacation just to make it saturday !!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 14, 2008)

Y'all have a good time for ole Smokey and me, ok?
Sue


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 14, 2008)

Researcher31726 said:


> Y'all have a good time for ole Smokey and me, ok?
> Sue



You should join us...May make for some interesting writing..


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 14, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> You should join us...May make for some interesting writing..




Good home cooking...writing opportunity....Good company...(Not necessarily in that order.) You gents get serious with your bribes. I couldn't make it to Kennesaw to "help" DDD because of my schedule...Smokey and I'll check out our calendars again...
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 15, 2008)

Researcher31726 said:


> Good home cooking...writing opportunity....Good company...(Not necessarily in that order.) You gents get serious with your bribes. I couldn't make it to Kennesaw to "help" DDD because of my schedule...Smokey and I'll check out our calendars again...
> Sue


You're a chicken if you don't.

How's that for a bribe?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 15, 2008)

about 2 more weeks until it's camping time.............looking forward to it


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 16, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> You're a chicken if you don't. How's that for a bribe?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2008)

Less than two weeks off ya`ll.........


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 19, 2008)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 19, 2008)

priveye said:


> Are we there yet?



Eat an oatmeal pie, we'll be there before ya know it...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

priveye said:


> Are we there yet?



Man, my MIL just called and asked what we were doin that weekend, I said we'll be campin. I guess family had planned to come up then, nice of em to ask us  so they'll be comin the weekend after. So, we'll be there at the cookout!  Gonna start the sourdough starter tonight so I can get the bread made Friday


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 19, 2008)

Those brownies will help me coyote hunt.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 19, 2008)

60Grit said:


> They only make you think that you are hunting better...



"Dude, look at the pink yote"!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont tell T Bug there is a pink one she would chase it on foot with a spork if she had too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Leave those brownies at home though...



 if the bread turns out anything like the brownies I made last night, I wont even bother showing my face


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 19, 2008)

you cant feel your face?

I can hear the GBI copters now...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

priveye said:


> you cant feel your face?
> 
> I can hear the GBI copters now...



"Honey, this face has seen more knives then Benihanas" Joan Rivers


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 19, 2008)

I bet she burps botox...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Does that mean you'll still bring the bread, but you'll be wearing that outfit in your aviator??



sure, why not  I'll be slinkin round in the bushes the whole time


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey 60, .. We need a weather update for the 1st.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> OK, there will 100% for sure, be weather on the first...
> 
> However, if you wish to have a more accurate gauge of the types of weather we'll have on the 1st, you'll have to wait until Sunday.



And I thought you had super weather powers..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 21, 2008)

the batteries are just dead in his weather station.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2008)

priveye said:


> the batteries are just dead in his weather station.



I'm guessin this is a rain or shine event....?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I'm guessin this is a rain or shine event....?




It  is for me. We`ll be there no matter what the weather is. How bout everbody else?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I'll make sure to keep the rain away if Muddyfoots brings the shine....



I'll see what I can bottle,,,,,uh, round up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2008)

What about Saturday?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> It  is for me. We`ll be there no matter what the weather is. How bout everbody else?



I am ALL in!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I am ALL in!



Still not camping?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Still not camping?



I may be able to camp after all. What about you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> It  is for me. We`ll be there no matter what the weather is. How bout everbody else?



we'll be there, rain or shine!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I may be able to camp after all. What about you?



Doesn't matter. Will be prepared.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 22, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I'll make sure to keep the rain away if Muddyfoots brings the shine....



Sir in crawford county we have to  call it liquid corn or else the revenuers will be crashing the party.

As for me I will be there no matter what.I am still trying to kill my first hog so I am on a mission regardless.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2008)

priveye said:


> Sir in crawford county we have to  call it liquid corn or else the revenuers will be crashing the party.
> 
> As for me I will be there no matter what.I am still trying to kill my first hog so I am on a mission regardless.



You kill while we`re there, and we`ll get it outa the woods, and clean it for you. I hereby volunteer Klem to do the draggin`.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks man.

Since this is a primitive event and they didnt have titanium wheelchairs back then does this mean i have to crawl through the swamp with a knife in my teeth till i find one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2008)

No knife is allowed! You`re gonna have to kill it with a firesharpened stick!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 22, 2008)

The only squealing like a pig will be those boars laughing at me with that fire sharpened stick.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2008)

Well aside from the $$$ I spent on pecans, I think I've got PETA and a bunch of tree huggers camped outside my house after they got wind of the deliveries I was receiving. 


Trading blanket goodies!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I've been tyring, for 30 minutes or more, to figure out how to embed this. I can't...

For you 60......

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4924085173349496686


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Well aside from the $$$ I spent on pecans, I think I've got PETA and a bunch of tree huggers camped outside my house after they got wind of the deliveries I was receiving.
> 
> 
> Trading blanket goodies!!!



Whatcha got?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 22, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Well, I've been tyring, for 30 minutes or more, to figure out how to embed this. I can't...
> 
> For you 60......
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4924085173349496686


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Whatcha got?



It ain't that easy......  Gonna have to wait. 

It's only a week!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Well, I've been tyring, for 30 minutes or more, to figure out how to embed this. I can't...
> 
> For you 60......
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4924085173349496686



Dear Lord......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> It ain't that easy......  Gonna have to wait.
> 
> It's only a week!




A whole week?????

That`s a dadgum eternity!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord......



I thought it was fit'n  Never know what will happen...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 22, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> I thought it was fit'n  Never know what will happen...



Crazy cooter coming at ya!!!!

I think that was his only line in that show.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 22, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Well aside from the $$$ I spent on pecans, I think I've got PETA and a bunch of tree huggers camped outside my house after they got wind of the deliveries I was receiving.
> 
> 
> Trading blanket goodies!!!


We can trade pecans?

I have about 5 five-gallon buckets I could bring along if anyone is interested in swappin' sumpin' for'em!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 22, 2008)

A pecan may be useful if its too cold to leave the tent.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> We can trade pecans?
> 
> I have about 5 five-gallon buckets I could bring along if anyone is interested in swappin' sumpin' for'em!



You can TRY to trade just about anything. But it's always possible that you'll be lugging that same stuff back home with you at the end of the day.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2008)

OK, we're exactly one week away from "the" day. 

Is a new thread in order to summarize the event and to post some driving directions as to how to find the place?

What time did we say we were gonna eat? I know it was gonna be a midday meal, but I don't know if we ever settled on a time. How about 1:00 p.m.?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 23, 2008)

dutchman said:


> OK, we're exactly one week away from "the" day.
> 
> Is a new thread in order to summarize the event and to post some driving directions as to how to find the place?
> 
> What time did we say we were gonna eat? I know it was gonna be a midday meal, but I don't know if we ever settled on a time. How about 1:00 p.m.?



Start a new one Dutch.I will post some directions once its up.
1:00 sounds good to me as far as eating goes.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2008)

priveye said:


> Start a new one Dutch.I will post some directions once its up.
> 1:00 sounds good to me as far as eating goes.



Ok, but you gotta promise that you and Scooter, uh 60grit, won't derail it like y'all did the ideas thread.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 23, 2008)

priveye said:


> Start a new one Dutch.I will post some directions once its up.
> 1:00 sounds good to me as far as eating goes.




You gonna put up some balloons or something at the driveway? Maybe a sign that won't draw passerbyers?
Something like "Skunk Skinnin Compatition"
I can not wait. Been couped up in this house and I need to get out of here. Tim


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 23, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Ok, but you gotta promise that you and Scooter, uh 60grit, won't derail it like y'all did the ideas thread.



girl scouts honor.


----------



## pbradley (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Y'all: 

got room for one more?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2008)

pbradley said:


> Hey Y'all:
> 
> got room for one more?



Brang it on! Everybody from Woodys Campfire is invited.


----------



## deedly (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to say,  I got the call to go out of town for work on Wednesday, so some one else better bring a coffee pot, I cannot make it.


----------



## Red Man (Feb 26, 2008)

Only a few days away.       
     
     

 choctawlb  and I will be going to the camp site on Thursday to start setting up and work on some fire wood for a fire on Friday and Saturday night.

I will take some photos of the site and the route to get in. They will be posted Friday morning for any one who might want to use them as a visual reference to find the place.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be near perfect...


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Looks like it's gonna be near perfect...




Naw , ain't cold enough ....


----------



## Paddle (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to come and bring my 12 year old son. 

Thread got too long to keep count.

What do I need to bring for the gathering?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like Missing Ridge and I will be down early Saturday morning but will not be staying overnight. I have been researching all the threads and posts about this extraordinary event trying to figure out what I should bring for our parts and the trading blanket. I am open to suggestions because it looks like everything is covered pretty well but we certainly want to contribute to this great cause.

I just bought a new folding table today I can bring and I have all kinds of picnic supplies.  I can put together  salads or just about anything that will not require cooking. Dutchman, if there is anything you see or think of we can bring please let me know in a PM and we'll get-r-done.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Well, I've been tyring, for 30 minutes or more, to figure out how to embed this. I can't...
> 
> For you 60......
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4924085173349496686





turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord......



I finally saw the vid.  That's hillbilly overload at it's best (worst?)


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 26, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> I finally saw the vid.  That's hillbilly overload at it's best (worst?)



Glad you said "Hillbilly". Us Rednecks take erfence to stuff as such....


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 26, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Glad you said "Hillbilly". Us Rednecks take erfence to stuff as such....



No erfence meant or implyed


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Looks like Missing Ridge and I will be down early Saturday morning but will not be staying overnight. I have been researching all the threads and posts about this extraordinary event trying to figure out what I should bring for our parts and the trading blanket. I am open to suggestions because it looks like everything is covered pretty well but we certainly want to contribute to this great cause.
> 
> I just bought a new folding table today I can bring and I have all kinds of picnic supplies.  I can put together  salads or just about anything that will not require cooking. Dutchman, if there is anything you see or think of we can bring please let me know in a PM and we'll get-r-done.




You are bringing your bow(s) and some arrows, right?

How 'bout a target?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes Dutch, even a few for the kids to shoot with lots of arras for 'em. I'll also try to bring a small Blob target and will bring a big carton of large garbage bags for folks to use.

I'll have something to to bring folks can eat, just not sure what yet.

I have got to go through a bunch of stuff for the trade tarpoleon y'all are going to spread out under the circus tent.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 26, 2008)

Mr Al I have a Block target that I can bring and use as well. It is a crossbow block so it should stop pretty much anything we would shoot at it with a stick and string. Tim


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2008)

Last time ttt.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 1, 2008)

The Last Time.....TTT


----------

